
Porting Windows Dynamic Link Libraries to Linux - jfk13
https://github.com/taviso/loadlibrary
======
saagarjha
For context, this is used in the hardness for avscript, which is currently on
the front page of Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22544554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22544554)

------
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14405810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14405810)

------
steerablesafe
Very nice. I wonder if rr can be used as well for reverse debugging a windows
DLL on Linux.

------
ptah
can this be used to run windows VSTs on Linux.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Studio_Technology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Studio_Technology)

~~~
fit2rule
Programs like Airwave and Reaper can already be used to run Windows .DLL's on
Linux without modification - or compilation. I've been using a few Windows-
only VST Synth plugins on my Linux DAW for years ...

